# Little Mandy, etc.



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

We have had a number of very cute and young Maltese turn up in AMA Rescue the past two weeks. Just wanted to share Little Mandy with you. It always boggles my mind how a sweet, little, young girl like this ends up in the horrid A.C's. This is not a dog that would adventure away from home. She would stay put in the house even if all the doors and windows were left open. She only wants a lap to sit on and a person to cuddle with.
She will be adopted fast and we will find the perfect home for her.
We have had some great adoptions and Chelsea was adopted yesterday and we have a great application for our little blind boy Peli. The home visit will be done soon.
We still have a BUNCH of kids needing homes but am sure in time we will find perfect places for all.
Hope this little girls picture brings smiles to your face. I am only sending the "After" pics. She also was a mess when we got her, but not as bad as many are.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

She is precious. Glad she found her way to you! I know someone will love her!!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

what a little sweetheart


----------



## mom of 2 fluffs (Jul 16, 2011)

*Little Mandy*

Mandy is adorable. Am I correct in understanding that rescues can only be adopted in the state that they were rescued in?


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

The state they are in or an adjoining state, is the policy right now. The problem with adopting too far away is if the dog does not work out for the family, it is difficult to bring back to us. 
So, Arizona, Nevada, Oregon would work. We are considering changing this policy, but not sure what guarantee's of return that we need to work out. It would be nice to be able to get some of these Rescue out of California, since we have so many and our adoptions applications have slowed way down also. Tough times. We do not ship dogs in cargo under any circumstances, so any one adopting far away would have to fly and fly back with the dog. A guarantee that if the dog didnt work out would also have to be returned in same fashion. So you can see the delema we have.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Aww, so beautiful. I love her little egg head. LOL
xoxoxoxoxooxoxoxo


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Edie -- she is precious. I know that she will soon find her furever home.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Oh she's adorable. Too bad (or maybe it's not) that I'm in Texas!


----------



## mom of 2 fluffs (Jul 16, 2011)

*Little Mandy*

I am in Oklahoma, but would be more than willing to fly in. I understand all of the safeguards that are in place so that these sweet little ones get placed in a forever home & not have anymore hardship. I have 2 maltese fluffs & they are my company & shadows throughout the day. Please keep me updated on Mandy. I pray her forever home is found soon.

Also, if there is anyone in Texas that is having to evacuate due to the fires, I can help out with the fluffs. We have had our share here in Oklahoma, but not anything as horrific as Texas.
Everyone pray for rain, in Oklahoma & Texas.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

We have a couple of new fosters coming into rescue in Oklahoma this week. One is a tiny older girl, healthy and well loved. Both Mom and Dad are very ill and need to surrender both the male and female. So, if anyone in Oklahoma or Texas is interested let me know. Little girl (Muffin) is a 4 pounder.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

She's a cutie pie. She's gonna make some one a wonderful baby.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh, Edie. What a cutie Mandy is.:wub: I know someone will grab her up. She looks so beautiful. So happy you're getting some adoptions happening and especially about little Peli. Got our fingers and paws crossed for a great family for that smart boy. :chili::chili: Hoping you can find one or two foster parents in Oklahoma for those two sweeties whose parents are so sick. Keep us posted. And as always, thank you so much!!


----------



## mom of 2 fluffs (Jul 16, 2011)

*Little Mandy*

Ok, here I go sounding ignorant. What is involved in fostering? Do I go get them from the owners? Please fill me in on how this is all handled. Thanks


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

We already have a foster home for these two cuties, but can always use more help. 
Please e-mail me privately and I can send you the info on fostering and the form to fill out. 
[email protected]


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Mandy is darling. I love the photos...just precious. So happy to hear Peli may be going to his forever home, soon!


----------

